# S&W 340 M&P 357 balastics



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey there,

was in a gun shop the other day and had a dealer saying the snub nose guns were like toys. he quoted ballistics data and said due to the super short gun the slug had no force when fired. does anyone have any data on the power difference of a snub nose versus a full size revolver etc. would really like to find out. thanks guys


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure is a lot of folks wearing a dirt over coat that might argue the point of them being a toy. If they could.:smt028


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

2" barrel 357:

Rem 357 125 GS-1140fps
Rem 38sp+p 158LHP-873fps

3" barrel 357:

Win 145 ST-1168fps
Rem 125 GS-1210fps [all 357s]
Fed 130 HdS-1255fps
Corbon 110 jhp-1455fps

These are average velocities I chronographed. Don't think they'd bounce off most folks?


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree with you. if it did bounce you had better run. Thanks for the information.


----------

